# Παραδείσια-Εξωτικά Πουλιά > Ασθένειες -Τραυματισμοί στα Παραδείσια >  τα zebra finches μου ξύνονται συνένεια

## Georgiablue

Καλημέρα σε όλους! Έχω ένα ζευγαράκι zebra finch και αυτές τις μέρες παρατηρώ ότι ξύνονται αρκετά συχνά αλλά το φτέρωμα τους είναι καλο καθόλου φαγωμένο ή σπασμένα φτερά και δεν έχω εντοπίσει ζουζούνια ( η θηλυκιά είναι λευκη και δεν έχω δει ούτε κοκκινο ούτε μαύρο πάνω της). Απλα ξύνονται μπορώ έστω προληπτικά να τους βάλω κάτι; το κλουβί πλένεται κάθε δυο με τρεις μέρες με νερό και σαπουνάδα και τα πουλιά είναι μέσα στο σπίτι. Μήπως απλα καθαρίζονται κι έχω ανησυχήσει τσάμπα; :/

----------


## jk21

Ενας προληπτικος ψεκασμος πρεπει παντα να γινεται καθως ανεβαινει η θερμοκρασια στα πουλια  . Εχεις καποιο σκευασμα; Αν οχι θα σου προτεινα τη χρηση effipro απο καταστημα με κτηνατρικα φαρμακα ,μια μονο συντομη ψεκασια στο σβερκο που θα εχεις φυσηξει για να ειναι παραμερισμενα τα πουπουλα .Mην σε νοιαζει αν καποιος σου πει οτι ειναι για μεγαλυτερα ζωα .Στην ποσοτητα που σου λεω συμφωνα με την εμπειρια πολλων εκτροφεων και κυριως συμφωνη γνωμη πτηνιατρων , ειναι οκ .Οχι πανω απο μια ψεκασια .Κανεις καθε μηνα μεχρι να φθινοπωριασει για τα καλα αν εχεις προβλημα ή καθε 2 προληπτικα .Βγαλε φωτο το κλουβι σε διαφορα σημεια που εχει εγκοπες , κοντα στις πατηθρες , κοντα στη φωλια αν υπαρχει και αν υπαρχει κανε ελεγχο κατω απ το υλικο φωλιας ,αν αυτο ειναι εφικτο .Οι ψειρες κρυβονται σε τετοια σημεια την ημερα .Τα αυγα τους ομως φαινονται σαν μαυρα μικροσκοπικα στιγματα 

Δες ενα θεμα με πολυ μεγαλη εξαπλωση 

*Μαδημένη πλάτη σε καναρίνι*

----------


## Georgiablue

Δεν τους έχω φωλίτσα ακόμη γιατί είναι μικρά.. Πατηθρες σχάρα ποτίστρα ταΐστρες πλένονται κι αυτά μαζί με το κλουβί και δεν έχω παρατηρήσει κάτι... Δε μου είχαν πει για προληπτικό ψεκασμό ποτέ και δεν ήμουν ενήμερη. Σήμερα κιόλας θα πάω να το αγοράσω και να ψεκάσω τα μωρα μου. Σε ευχαριστώ! :Big Grin:

----------


## jk21

Παντως βαλε μας κοντινες  φωτο σε διαφορα σημεια οπως αυτα που σου ειπα στο κλουβι

----------


## Georgiablue

Γιατο κλουβί δε με νοιάζει γιατί θα έρθει να μεγαλύτερο που έχω παραγγείλει και θα το πετάξω απευθείας!

----------


## Georgiablue

Δες ότι μπορείς σε παρακαλώ και ότι άλλο χρειάζεσαι ανεβάζω κι άλλες!

----------


## CaptainChoco

Γεωργία, τι μείγμα σπόρων δίνεις στα μωρά σου γιατί βλέπω ηλιόσπορο στον πάτο, τον οποίο σίγουρα δεν μπορούν να ανοίξουν. Μήπως σου έδωσαν λάθος τροφή;

----------


## Georgiablue

Μου έδωσαν παπαγαλινη συσκευασμένη. Lolo pets basic .  Λέει ότι είναι για budgie αλλα μου είπαν ότι είναι για παραδεισακια...

----------


## xrisam

Mήπως περνάνε πτερρορία?

Τροφή δεν βρίσκεις μίγμα για παραδεισάκια?

----------


## CaptainChoco

Το κάθε είδος πτηνού έχει τις δικές του διατροφικές ανάγκες και οι σπόροι ή τα ποσοστά αυτών αλλάζουν. Διάβασε εδώ γενικότερες πληροφορίες για τη διατροφή, μέσα θα βρεις και συγκεκριμένα μείγματα σπόρων κατάλληλα για παραδείσια. *Διατροφικές ανάγκες των παραδείσιων πτηνών*

----------


## Georgiablue

Μου την είχαν δώσει από το προηγούμενο παραδειδακι που είχα οπότε δε μου έδωσε άλλη στο πετ σοπ που τα πήρα. Θα πάω να την αλλάξω πάντως! Πτερροροια πώς την καταλαβαίνω πάντα το είχα απορία  ::

----------


## CaptainChoco

Αν βλέπεις να πέφτουν πολλά φτερά στο κλουβί και τα παραδεισάκια να έχουν άσπρες "βελονίτσες" σε σημεία του σώματος τους πχ.



τότε περνούν πτερόροια!

----------


## jk21

τα σημεια που εδειξες αν και χωρος που θα μπορουσαν να υπαρχουν ψειρες , ειναι καθαρα 

Υπαρχουν καποια πουπουλακια ,που αν τα πουλια περνουνε πτεροροια ,δεν θα ηταν περιεργο να ξυνονται καπως αυξημενα

----------


## Georgiablue

Πουπουλακια μου αφήνουν κάποια που και που είναι η αλήθεια λίγα όμως... Θα τα κοιτάξω όμως και για βελονιτσες. Ευχαριστώ πολύ παιδιά!

----------

